

Warning Signs in Experimental Design and Interpretation - wamatt
http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html

======
tokenadult
As anyone who reads my comments regularly knows, this is by far my favorite
link to share in a Hacker News comment. Yes,

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

is good stuff, very helpful for evaluating hundreds of other submissions to
Hacker News, and it's written by a LISP hacker (now director of research at
Google), so what's not to like?

~~~
wamatt
Yeah, can't remember but I might have browsed from one of your comments
earlier. (lost in a sea of open browser tabs now) :)

 _Useful_ info (assuming one's utility function relates to acquiring more
accurate beliefs), I had hoped other hackers might enjoy. Pity, as it seems to
have missed the main page.

Many of us have probably made one or two similar arguments against "new paper
_proves_ xyz" overstated claims. But a large collection of these red flags,
with historical examples to boot, in one document, is simply fantastic.

Thanks for sharing

